# Routan transmission issue? Possibly?



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

Well we have put nearly 3000 miles on our Routan in the month we have owned it. So far so good. Other than the MIL/CEL that will be checked tomorrow at the dealer. I did the oil change/air filter the first day, and have replaced one sliding door wire track/harness, and several light bulbs. Other than that, it has been great. BUT......there is always one of those, is there not?

While driving, it feels like a brief loss of power every 10 seconds or so. It is more defined at higher revs/lower gears....for instance if I manually leave it in 3rd, it is a lot easier to feel it than while cruising in 5 or 6. But it definitely exists in all gears and at all revs. Not sure if is has anything to do with the MIL....will hopefully find out tomorrow. I am suspecting transmission problem, but I could be wrong. It does not feel like what I know to be a misfire (coil going out or fouled plugs). It is more subtle than that. The revs do not drop at all, it happens so fast. It is just a slight "shudder" or "oops" or hesitation. Not sure how to explain it.

Anyone else notice this on theirs?


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Had a transmission replaced in my Volvo due to a torque converter not fully locking up, sounds and felt a lot like what you are describing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaine965 (Aug 1, 2013)

I just dropped my 2010 Routan off at the dealer because I am having transmission issues. My specific issue seems to be related to reverse. If I try to back up in my driveway for example, I practically red line the engine before it starts moving.

Luckily I do have an extended warranty so I hope the repair will be covered.

Good luck!

Blaine


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

I had a hesitation or stutter when cruising between 50 and 60 km/h. Almost like it was considering stalling for a fraction of a second at a a time. It continued to do this, but never actually stalled, just stuttered. It seems to be getting more pronounced over time. I don't usually drive it (she does), but I had noticed it before, and driving it the other weekend I could tell it has become more noticeable.
There was no check engine light, but the mileage has gone way up as well. I thought the EGR valve may have been sticking.
I then found this article describing the exact same issue, and the Chrysler Master Technician also indicated that as the cause as well.‎..


> My 2009 Grand Caravan had about 84000 miles on it. At 30 to 40 mph it seems like the engine is cutting out and running jerky.


http://www.justanswer.com/dodge/823s4-2009-grand-caravan-84000-miles-it-30.html

So I took it to the dealer, and they agreed with my diagnosis. They found no codes, and when they took it for a ride while hooked to their computer, they said when they felt it they could see a "blip", but it was too small to record on the computer. So they ordered a new EGR valve, and changed it... Solved the problem, and the mileage went up from 19.8 l/100km city average to 14.5 l/100km for the 18 km city trip home (a/c off, no passengers).

So I would start there if you get a stutter or hesitation or poor economy.


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

Sounds about right. I have read that the egr on the 3.8 is prone to issues. I will try unplugging it next time I drive it. It will be getting the upstream o2 sensor replaced this week on the dealer's dime. I am going to try to have them reset the tranny to quick learn mode as well and see what changes.


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

audiophiliac said:


> I have read that the egr on the 3.8 is prone to issues.


I don't know what engine you have, but the 4.0 is not immune to this, as mine is a low mileage 4.0


----------



## ACmech (Nov 16, 2010)

I kind of had the same issue but at low revs in 5th or 6th gear. Around 30-50mph. It would feel like a surge, but wouldn't even make the rpm' s jump more than 100 or so. I guess I need to look into the EGR. That is after I get a new transmission.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Where is the EGR valve located in the engine bay?

We get this once in a while when slowing to a stop (but not stopping, then accelerating)


----------



## georgef61 (May 16, 2011)

routan2010se said:


> Where is the EGR valve located in the engine bay?
> 
> We get this once in a while when slowing to a stop (but not stopping, then accelerating)


routan2010se,

On your 3.8L engine the EGR valve is located on the driver side of the engine just behind the coil pack.



















Here are removal and installation instructions:


> Remove:
> 1. Disconnect and isolate negative battery cable at battery.
> 2. Disconnect electrical connector (1) from exhaust gas recirculate (EGR) valve (5).
> 3. Remove bolts (3), gasket and EGR tube (3) from EGR valve (5).
> ...


George


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the EGR info. Looks easy enough to replace if needed. But I think my issue is likely transmission specific now. My wife was getting on the freeway and the transmission "lurched" or shifted hard, and then would not upshift. She pulled over, turned the ignition off, then back on, and it was fine. I am guessing it is electronic issues. I plan to have the tranny flushed shortly as a precaution. 86k and counting. 

I am going to wait until the parts are available for the ignition switch recall and have them put the tranny in quick learn mode, and adjust the sliding door safety threshold as well. I also am still having P0032 codes after the upstream O2 sensor has been replaced twice. I am thinking some bad wiring or ECM. Great.


----------



## qkibo83 (Sep 17, 2014)

*routan repair/shop manual*

george,

the diagram you have posted from the engine block did by any chance come from a shop/repair manual specific to the routan? I have been looking for repair/shop manual from my 09 routan for longest time and the closest match i can find is one by Haynes for the Caravan / Town and Country. Not sure if that can really be used as go by guide even though they are similar vehicles?

Anyone?

Cheers,
Bo


----------

